# looking for information



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Has any one ever seen an Observation hive like this I am looking for information on it , where was it made who made it?


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

*reply*

looks homemade. Have seen one close to that at a agriculture Voctech School


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Ed,

I bet that one's an oldie but goodie! Seems like I've read somewhere that the beeks of old used a deeper frame box than what we use now, somewhere around 14 or 17 inches??? how deep of a frame does that OHive take to keep the beespace correct? I'm thinking it was sometime in the late 1800's to early 1900's. This is all just supposition on my part.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Well Ray if it had the frames to fit the bee space would still bee wrong if you look at the standard deep frame I have hanging in it there would bee about 3" of space above it.

It has some parts missing, and the bottom box has a follower board that is cloth bound to make a tight seal on sides and bottom and the bottom boxes has a space to have a glass pannel inside the covers.

My mentor has been trying to give me this for several years to see if I can find any thing about it, it was given to him by a beekeeper that he knew as young man and when he passed his son brought it to him, it had some "stickers" on it at one time but there isnt enough left to read.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Ob Hive*

Looks to me like it's made to hold a standard deep 2 story below then you can bring up selected frames to see through the glass. Maybe?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

kewl, like a larger version of the ulster observation hive!


----------

